

How can one believe in science and religion at the same time? - jasonshen
http://www.quora.com/How-can-one-believe-in-science-and-religion-at-the-same-time/answer/Jae-Won-Joh?srid=dP

======
zootar
This long article is mostly true, but it doesn't contain any strong
reconciliation of science and religion. The author states, correctly, that
there is a huge amount that science can't yet explain, and that effective
scientists must not rule out any possibility prematurely. He then suggests
that this idea can help make religion and science more compatible in one's
mind, but not without so many qualifications and reservations as to
demonstrate that even he doesn't quite see how it's possible, which it isn't.

Most "atheists" are, strictly speaking, agnostic (or "possibilian," the
author's preferred term). No scientifically-minded person is absolutely
certain that no god exists. That doesn't make belief in a god in the least bit
scientifically justifiable. Nevermind belief in a particular god. Until
evidence for the existence of any god is found, the only rational position one
can hold is that no god exists.

